# thermo alarms???



## tanksaretvs (May 8, 2015)

So in my tank biuld I'm using a heater of course but was wondering if their are any thermometers produced that have a function that will make a beeping or noise of some sort that if my water temp gets too high or too low it will go off? Preventing let's say a heater going out when I am sleeping and waking up to dead fish?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

You can get a heater controller that will shut it down if the heaters internal thermostat fails or if it gets to hot. Here's one but there are more out there. I think everyone should have these things.
http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Max-300-Digital-Aquarium-Controller/dp/B007480AP6#


----------

